# Benny loving the heat



## charly (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 9, 2012)

Ha, that looks very comfortable!


----------



## charly (Nov 9, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Ha, that looks very comfortable!


He's a funny guy


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 9, 2012)

Benny's a pretty smart little guy.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like he is dual purpose look cute and polish the heart with his fur and slobber 

Pete


----------



## rottiman (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like he was standing there and just started to melt.............LOL


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 9, 2012)

That is one warm little guy. Makes me tired just looking at him. Time for bed. Must get up early. Cool pic.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 1, 2012)

cool name for a cool dog...


----------



## charly (Dec 1, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> cool name for a cool dog...


Well our Tom Cat was named TC from the cartoon Top Cat, and Top Cat's side kick was Benny, so that's how we named Benny.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 1, 2012)

hey, I remember that...


----------



## charly (Dec 1, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> hey, I remember that...


----------



## milleo (Dec 1, 2012)

I think Benny is praying that there will always be wood for the stove. He is wicked cute.


----------



## charly (Dec 1, 2012)

milleo said:


> I think Benny is praying that there will always be wood for the stove. He is wicked cute.


Thanks. He is a really fun dog!


----------



## billb3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Benny wants a hearth extension.


----------



## charly (Dec 2, 2012)

billb3 said:


> Benny wants a hearth extension.


That's more then the specs called for,,he'll have to be happy with that


----------



## loon (Dec 2, 2012)

Great picture for sure 

loon


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, Where'd ya find the "gummy dog?"


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 2, 2012)

Charlie, Benny is obviously a SMART dog.  He looks a lot like my Oggie.  In the morning, she lays by the stove and looks at me like......are ya goin to get this thing goin or not?


and I have posted this one before, but it is so timeless I just have to post it again.  My grandson and his dog, vying for the wood stove at my son's house.


----------



## charly (Dec 2, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Charlie, Benny is obviously a SMART dog. He looks a lot like my Oggie. In the morning, she lays by the stove and looks at me like......are ya goin to get this thing goin or not?
> View attachment 83532
> 
> and I have posted this one before, but it is so timeless I just have to post it again. My grandson and his dog, vying for the wood stove at my son's house.
> View attachment 83534


Everyone loves the heat from a wood stove


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 2, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> hey, I remember that...


Hey albert, your little guy looks like my Oggie too.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 2, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Hey albert, your little guy looks like my Oggie too.


hey, that's my boy Skipper...when I lived in Louisiana he was running the streets coming in my yard under the fence after my Lab/Chow female...one day wife saw him hurt on the side of the street hit by a car...I rushed him to the vet and they amputated his left rear leg...I named him Skipper, we moved here and he was in heaven living next to the forest...he got sick a couple of years ago, the vet said she'd never seen a dog that sick look that healthy, well we caught it too late...he was my buddy...


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 2, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> hey, that's my boy Skipper...when I lived in Louisiana he was running the streets coming in my yard under the fence after my Lab/Chow female...one day wife saw him hurt on the side of the street hit by a car...I rushed him to the vet and they amputated his left rear leg...I named him Skipper, we moved here and he was in heaven living next to the forest...he got sick a couple of years ago, the vet said she'd never seen a dog that sick look that healthy, well we caught it too late...he was my buddy...


Oh man, you are really tugging at my heart.  There is nothing like the love of your dog.  I guess Skipper paid you in full with his love, for rescuing him, but it is the hardest thing in the world to loose them.  Glad you had his love for as long as you did.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 2, 2012)

when  you do all you can and give them a good life, it's all good....


----------



## charly (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear your loss of Skipper.. That is a really tough thing to go through. You don't realize how much they are a part of your life until the void is there and they're gone. Some idiots down the road leave their dog tied to it's dog house inside an open barn. That's it's life, oh and seeing the food bowl come once a day. Never gets to see anyone, etc. I %$&king hate seeing that! Why have a dog! Bitter cold out and there he is all curled up in his dog house. I feel like taking the people from their house and chaining them to the dog house with a pad lock and throwing away the key! Dog would probably love someone to love him! Guess you can tell I'm an animal lover.


----------



## charly (Dec 2, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> hey, that's my boy Skipper...when I lived in Louisiana he was running the streets coming in my yard under the fence after my Lab/Chow female...one day wife saw him hurt on the side of the street hit by a car...I rushed him to the vet and they amputated his left rear leg...I named him Skipper, we moved here and he was in heaven living next to the forest...he got sick a couple of years ago, the vet said she'd never seen a dog that sick look that healthy, well we caught it too late...he was my buddy...


 Love this picture of Skipper,,,, don't you wonder what he's thinking about?


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 2, 2012)

Charlie, I think Skipper was thinking how much he loved his life.  I am going to loose my Oggie before to long and I hope they don't have to bury me with her.  I love that dog!


----------



## charly (Dec 2, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Charlie, I think Skipper was thinking how much he loved his life. I am going to loose my Oggie before to long and I hope they don't have to bury me with her. I love that dog!


My other Jack Russell, Lily, is 13 years old. She has diabetes, has to eat twice a day, I give her a shot of insulin with each meal. Just has a little sight left in one eye, put gets around great, even when taking everyone out for a walk through my woods and fields here on the farm. She's been a really good dog. She keeps plugging along, but I know someday she will be gone.... Benny will be heart broken. It's nice to give a dog a great life,,,, I think it brings you good karma!


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 2, 2012)

charly said:


> Love this picture of Skipper,


that's one of my favorites, have video of that day of them running up and down the beach...that was in Waveland, MS after Katrina...all the houses from the beach behind us for 3 blocks were washed away...thanks...


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 2, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> and I have posted this one before, but it is so timeless I just have to post it again


that's about the cutest picture of a kid and a dog I've ever seen...


----------



## Terrell (Dec 2, 2012)

I know what you mean, I have to push charlie out of the way when its time to fill her back up


----------

